
VR based teleconferencing and collaboration - krunko
http://www.rumii.net
======
krunko
Step into your virtual reality office. rumii can be used across virtual
reality headsets and desktops for collaboration and meetings. Built-in audio
means no more dial-in numbers and access codes. Do more than share
presentations. Teams can manipulate objects for 3D product design and
innovation. Great for remote teams, education and digital nomads.

